# Long Horse Story I've Been Writting



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

_So, there are two other stories before this one, but this one is my favourite! so basicallly the main character, Casey Xavier had her parents mudered and she was living with to abusive foster parents. At a show that her and her barn went to Alex, her coach noticed that Casey wasn't doing so well so she pulled a coupls strings and got Casey living with her. Anyways, Casey wins the show and is offered a scolarship to an elite equestrian private school and a chance at National Jonior Eventing. On the last day of the show Casey gets into a fight with her best friend Kaitlyn. So Casey drives back with Alex. On the way home they get into a bad car accident and Casey is almost killed._ _After she gets out of the hospital Casey finds out that Victor and Veronica (foster parents) were arrested and Casey is living with Alex permenatly._ _Casey is depressed and unable to ride her horse Shadow because of a broken collarbone and Shadow blew a tendon and has a horendous cut on her shoulder. Shadow collics out of stress and that worries Casey more. Casey also reunites with her bestfriend Kaitlyn, but things are off. Casey and Alex become closer and closer as they encounter adventure after adventure. The second story end off like this...
_*
Alex looked at me as I ran up to my room sobbing, letting Lillian's and my own words sink in. I had always been hard on myself but more that I ever had been the last few months. Everything seemed to be coming down around me. Ten munites later Alex walked upstairs and for the millionth time she told me "Everything will be okay someday." I leaned into her warmth and we sat there coach and rider brought together to make something so happy that came out of everything so bad. And I often wonder, Why can't it always be like this?*My eyes fluttered open, as I dirfted into reality. I pulled my down comforter up to my chin as I shivered. I looked out my bedroom window to see a heavy rain was falling. I jumped out of bed and ran downstairs to find Alex sitting at the kitchen table drinking a cup of coffee.
"Hey Cas." She greeted me.
"Hey, I'm going to check on Shadow." I said as I pulled on my jacket.
"Okay." She confirmed.
"Hey, umm can I do another lesson today with Kaitlyn?" I said.
"Maybe." Alex said with a smile, I knew she was joking.
"Thanks." I called as I ran out to the stable.
When I reached Shadow's stall I realized that there was a leak in the roof. I grumbled to myself and grabbed her halter to move her. I moved her down to an empty stall beside the school horses, I noticed something when I was leading her. She wasn't limping.
"Hmmm maybe I could exercise you later girl." I said cheerily to her.
I left her halter on becuase I was coming right back anyway. I sprinted to the house to tell Alex that there was a leak. When I was climbing up the deck stairs a vehicle that I had only seen once before pulled in. It was one of Alex's new lesson kids. I praticularily did not like her. She came from New York and her parents are filthy rich so she's just riding school horses until they can ship her horse here.
"Alex, the new kids here. And there's a really bad leak in Shadow's stall so I moved her!" I yelled in the door.
The girl walked into the barn and I geuss went to pick out a school horse.
"Casey, come here for second." Alex called. 
"What, I have to give Shads her feed!"
"I need you." She said in a teasing tone.
I slipped of my boots but kept my jacket on. When I reached the kitchen Alex was sitting at the table still but had a wrapped gift resting infront of her.
"Here." she said cheerfully.
"Alex? For What?" I asked confused.
"Umm a very late congratz gift from the show."
"Alex." I protested.
"Open it!" she said anxiously.
I walked up to the present and tore the paper. Inside it held a soft velvet jewlery box. I lifted it up and opened it up. A beutiful necklace and matching braclet that had the letters of Shadow's name in red rhinstones shone in the light to match our show colour.
"Alex." I gasped. "It's beautiful. Thank You so much."
"I forgot I had it until I was looking at the framed picture that Kaitlyn got you."
"I love it Alex, so much." I said as I turned around so Alex could fasten the necklace behind my neck and the beautiful braclet around my wrist.
Alex stood up and I gave her a hug. I loved them so much they were so pretty. We walked out to the barn both of us soaked by the time we got there. When I walked in the barn doors what I saw made my blood boil. Shadow was standing in the asile in crossties and the girl, Ashleigh was taking her blanket off. She let out a blood curdling scream when she uncovered her cut. Shadow did a double take to make sure that she was fine and then after she analyzed what happpened she spooked in place.
"What happened to this thing?" She squealed
"She was hurt, and she's mine." I yelled angerly.
I walked up to Shadow and yanked the leadline from Ashleigh's hands. She stared at me her eyes fell onto my necklace then my braclet. She let go of the lead and I put Shadow back in her stall.
I tacked Cane up in silence as Alex helped Ashleigh pick out a school horse. When I was done Ashleigh had picked out a sun kissed palimino mare with a withe crooked blaze down her face named California Gurl. When I finished warming up Alex and Ashleigh weren't in yet so I decided to go over a few fences with Cane.
I turned him toward a vertical and we launched into the air and landed on the other side with a slight thud. Cane thundered toward a double oxer, I tried to half hault him but he galloped on. 
"Cane!" I shreiked.
I pulled with all my strengh, my legs coming infornt of my seat, and I was leaning back. Cane's head was high in the air from the pressure on the reins. The four foot jump lurked infornt of us and te three foot spread was almost impossible to do sucssefully at this speed. I almost had him under control when Alex yelled "Door!"


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

Cane spooked and I lost control again.
"Casey?"
I clued in that Cane was not stopping so I was going along for the ride. Right at the last minute Cane threw his front legs out infornt of him stopping dead. I crashed into the yellow and green rails. 
"Ow. Cane really?" I yelled loudly hoping that Ashleigh didn't have frineds to tell that I was auguing with a horse. "What's your problem horse?" I yelled louder this time throwing my hands above my head in frustration.
"Casey are you okay?" Alex said rushing to my side.
"Yes, but I have no clue what happened to him? He went bilistike when you yelled door. I mean he already was out of control no matter what I tried." I ranted.
"Okay well I think he's sorry." Alex said laughing as Cane nudged my arm in apology.
I got back on Cane just as Ashleigh was starting to go over some of the smaller caviletti's. Cali Gurl knocked them with her shins and Ashleigh flipped.
"This horse is Way below my riding level, Why can't I ride another horse?"
"Califonia Gurl used to be a championship horse but her and her rider got into a terrible accident and the rider was killed."
"Alex?" I asked puzzled
"Oh, I'm sorry, but stilll now this horse is just a nag." Ashleigh whined.
"Ashleigh I do perfer that you do not talk about world class athletes like that." Alex said infuriated.
"That black horse is probably a nag aswell. She'll be no good after that shoulder, she's runied. Not to mention that her rider sucks." She said prissily.
The next thing I know I kicked Cane into a gallop and pulled right up beside Ashleigh.
"Never talk about my horse like that she is a national hopful!"
"Oops to bad I'm the only one who can tell good horses form bad."
"Shut up. You know nothing!"
"Casey!" Alex warned.
"Ya Casey."
"Shut up!" I yelled.
"You two quit!" Alex yelled walking over to us.
Ashleigh went to ride away but I grabbed Cali Gurls reins. "Oh no you don't."
She slapped her crop against Cane's rump and he reared not expecting it.
"ASHLEIGH!" Alex yelled. "Both of you dismount now, take proper care of you horses and meet me in my office. Stay out of eachothers way. I am very disappointed in BOTH of you."
Alex had a right to be mad, we were out of line to fight like that. But, I didn't care nobody talks about my horse like that. And nobody puts their or anyone elses horse in danger like Ashleigh just did.
I took care of Cane and stomped off to Alex's office. In the office Ashleigh wasn't there yet so I sat down in my favourite chair avoiding Alex's eye.
"She called..."
"Casey, I am very..." We tried to say at the same time. "I am VERY," Alex started again and I let her talk in submission. "disappointed in you Casey, you had no right to go up to her like that or talk to her like that."
"She called my horse a nag." I snapped standing up and pointing at the door.
"Casey still. She called Cali Gurl a nag you didn't see me gallop full speed up to her."
"She hit Cane with a crop and he reared she could have hurt all of us not just Cane or me." I yelled. Ashleigh walked into the room. "Why'd do even accept her anyways?" I said almost enjoying the look of pure hate on her face.
"Becuase she was good rider."
"Umm hello present tense 'is' not 'was'." She whined.
"Casey I'm afriad that I am going to half to ban you from lesson's until Shadow is recovered." Alex said sounding buisness like. 
"HA!" Ashleigh laughed.
"Alex! What about her?" I snapped.
"Ashleigh I can't give you anymore lessons until your horse arivves."
"Oh well my horse is arivving in two days."
"Alex this is so unfair Shads is not going to be better for who knows how long. She only has to go two days without riding."
"In that case no Cane for two days you can only come to the barn to take care of your mares leg and then go right back to the house."
"Alex, I have nothing else to do." I confessed."I'm really sorry but she called Shadow names."
"Casey your behaviour was unacceptable you put Cane and California Gurl in danger by galloping up so close to Ashleigh like that."
"And she hit Cane with a crop and he reared he could have come down on you or Cali Gurl or I could have fallen. She put everyone there at risk. I had complete control over Cane and myself. Obviouly something she lacks."
"Casey, there are no excuses and unless you prove me otherwise why should I consider lifting the punishment?"
"Fine then, you'll see how sorry I am." I had an idea to maybe help Alex forgive me and I would start as soon as she let us out. When Alex finally dismissed us I told the stable hands to leave the chores for me to do. I needed to find Ashleigh before I started chores though.
"Ashleigh!" I yelled before she could leave.
"What now?"
"I need you!" I told her. "We are going to do the barn chores to help Alex forgive us."
"Wow an actual half decent idea from country girl."
I decided to ignore the 'country girl' comment and walked off to get the wheelbarrow and a pitchfork because at heart I was a country girl and very proud.
I started with Shadow's stall and worked my way down the asile. I had done around six stalls in the time Ashleigh did one, well maybe I did about five and a half because I spent most of my time trying to do Shadow's stall without her tipping the wheelbarrow of taking the rake out of my hands. I had a feeling she had never done stalls before. When I had finished all ten stalls on my side I crossed over to Ashleigh's side and did the eight left on that side.


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

"Could you go any slower?" I nagged.
"Well unlike you I didn't spend my first steps cleaning stalls, becuase my parents could afford a high class stable." That was it she was not going to call my parents poor.
"Well for your information my parents were murdered a year ago and this stable can't be half bad because Shadow and I qualified for Nationals and were offered a spot on the YNET. Oh and not to mention a full academic and equestrian scholaship to Cedar Bay Academic Academy." I said fake sweetly. The look on Ashleigh's face was worth millions. "Okay you start cleaning water buckets and I'll do feed and hay."
I walked off to the feed room and scooped out the right amount and type of feed for all the horses. By the time I was done I was positive I was high of the smell of 'Grow-N-Win' I loved the smell of it and that was part of the reason I picked the job. After all the stalls had hay and feed Ashleigh had filled half the water buckets. So I filled and lugged the remainder of the buckets for her. Next we grabbed halters and started to bring horses in. When we were done everything the only thing left was sweeping.
"Grab a broom start down there and we'll meet in the middle."
I swept more than half and met Ashleigh three quarters of the way.
"Could you maybe do things a little faster I've done more of your chores than you did." I snapped.
"Sorry."
Ashleigh's mom came to pick her up and I went to the house. Alex was sitting on the couch so I showered, changed, made myself some toast, and walked into the living room. I sat in the oversized chair and ate. When I was finished I forced myself to start conversation.
"Alex?" I said quietly. "I'm really sorry I know that I put Cane and Cali Gurl in danger. Not to mention myself and I delibratly disobeyed you. It's just that Shadow is so important to me and she insulted her. She was going to ride her she could have killed my horse. You have a right to punish me and I have no objection to that. I just wanted to let you know that I was so sorry and I'll never pull a stunt like that again. but I am never going to like Ashleigh she's stuck up rich kid all I wanna do to her is..." I stopped my sentence when Alex looked up and warningly raised her eyebrow form behind her glasses her blue eyes icy and warning. "Sorry, forget I said that I just don't like her and she had no right to talk about my horse like that. But I also had no right to react like that." I said apologetically.
"Casey." Alex answered. "I forgive you. I know what Shadow means to you and I probably would have done the same thing and I need to talk to you."
"Okay."
"Well California Gurl was my fiance's horse and he was riding her when they got into the accident. I've never forgiven Cali Gurl even though it wasn't her fault. Her and Sam were so close it's just not fair that Ashleigh said she was below her level and that she was worth nothing because she's the reason Sam's dead. It's almost like I wish Cali Gurl would get hurt to see what it felt like what she did to Sam, but she doesn't understand. Also if she ever did get hurt it's like she's all I have left of him, I can't let her go.
"Thats why you were so upset?" I asked. I had never known that Alex had a fiance I suddenly had a respect for California Gurl and Alex I had never had before. 
"Yes, that why I was so upset. I still have to not let you ride for two days but you can still be at the barn for as long as you like. Oh and thanks for doing the chores I was watching and Ashleigh needs to learn how to do chores. Those are some planned lessons in the furture."
I laughed and went to the barn to finish chores.
"Heyy, my Shadow ready to take care of your leg?"
I walked Shadow out side and the rain poured down still. I hosed her legs. When I was finished I sucssedfully rewrapped her legs. Tommorrow the vet was coming to remove the stitches Her cut looked great and the hair could start growing back after the stitches were out.
The two days had finally passed with no riding and Ashleigh's horse had arivved and this champion horse turned out to be a thirteen hand Mountain Pony.
"Thats your champion horse?"
"Yes, isn't she a beauty." She said gazing at the sorrels coat.
"Sorrel isn't my favourtie. And Shadow is definatly prettier." I bragged.
I walked off to Shadow's stall and peered inside. She stood by her hay net munching happily. I walked in and walked over to her shoulder noticing that black hairs were growing where her cut had been replacing the horror movie worthy scar.
"Yes Shadow, your're growing back hair!" I said excitedly.
"Casey, wanna ride in on the next lesson with Ashleigh it's cross country so you won't be to close to eachother."
"Sure, but I thought we weren't allowed to ride together anymore."
"I'll let this one slide." Alex said winking.
"Okay if you say so." I said putting my hands up mock surrendereing.
I decided to not ride Cane today becuase he had just had his feet trimmed and he was usually sore afterward.
"Alex who should I ride?" I whined.
"What's worng with Cane."
"He just got his feet done."
"Okay, umm what about Whicashay?" She offered.
"Really?" I asked astonished. Whicashay was one of the most expensive horses in the stable other than Shadow and Alex's greenie Orthodox.
"Yea you can handle him, and he loves cross country!"
I walked to Whicashay's stall to see the beautiful blue roan stallion striking his hoof against the stall floor.
"Hey guy." I said to him.
He looked up and walked up to the stall door. I slipped his halter on and led him out into the crossties. I saddled the stally with caution careful not to set him off. When I was done Alex and Ashleigh were both mounted. Alex was riding Orthodox and Ashleigh on her pony.
I mounted and Whicashay pranced on the spot. I massaged the reins against his gums to calm him. He lifted his front feet off the ground about an inch and I tunred him in a tight circle. He felt so slim compared to Shadow's stokier build. When I asked him to wak he cantered at the speed of a walk almost as a racehorse would. He was a Thoroughbred.
"He's dangerous. I don't want to ride with a stallion. I have a mare." Ashleigh complained.
"Casey can handle him." Alex said standing up for me.
We made our way toward the cross country course Whicashay prancing nerovusely the whole way.


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

"Ahleigh you go first, Casey wait ahh lets say five minutes and then go. If we don't see you within ten I'll come looking for you."
"Okay." I swallowed my fear and watched as Alex cantered off to wait at the finish line.
"Good luck." Ashleigh snapped. "You're gonna need it trust me Bubblegum totally like rocks at cross country." She bragged in a girly voice.
I choked back a laugh and the nosie that cme from my throat didn't even sound quite human. "Bubblegum. Are you sireous." I said between laughter. "Bubblegum for the name of a horse."
"Pony" She corrected me.
"Pony sorry now go some of us would like to actually pratice instead of talk." I snapped.
I watched as she kicked 'Bubbegum' into a choppy canter that se struggled to sit to. The small mare had to use all her effort to get over the first jump. I watched as they dissapeered into the trees. About five minutes later I asked Whicashay for a canter and he flowed underneath me like water flowing over ground. I was surprised at how smooth he was. We soared over the first jump and thundered off to the next jump. We successfully jumped three more obstacles and there were only five jump to go. Whicashay pulled on the reins asking for more but I half haulted him to keep him at the right pace. The biggest jump of the course loomed ahead of us. A solid log that was propped up so it stood around five feet in hieght and three in width. I could only imagine how Ashleigh got her pony over that. Whicashay sped up so he could clear the jump. He lifted off at the right moment and we soared throught the air. His foot slipped and he fell to the ground. I flew ove his head and he fell beside of me. My eyes closed and everything went black. I woke up to a very worried looking Alex and a teary eyed Asheigh.
"Are you okay? Can you hear me? Where does it hurt?"
"Everywhere." I mumbled my voice barley a whisper.
"Oh Casey you're gonna be alright." Alex said grabbing my hand and everything faded away into nothing.
I awoke that same night in my nice warm bed. My arm was in a aching, My head was heavy and I felt woozy
"Casey your awake." Alex said surprisingly when she walked into my room holding a coffee cup.
"Yea, I'm fine."
"Do you remember what happened?"
"No, actually."
Alex's face clouded over and she walked over to me bed. "Well you a Whicashay were doing cross country and her flipped on that big log jump. We thought he had fallen intop of you and crushed you but he didn't."
"Is Whicashay alright?" I asked worried.
"Yes he's fine all he did was break a rein."
"Okay good." I sighed. 
When I woke up that morning and headed ot the barn I was surprised to Ashleigh and her mom sitting on the deck stairs. I really didn't want to deal with them right now my head throbbed and I felt sick to my stomach
"What are they doing here?" I snapped.
Alex bit her lip and not looking at me and said. "Asleigh has something to say to you."
"Okay?" I said suspiciously.
"Casey!" Asleigh yelped as she jumped up and walked over to me.
"Um hi should I be concerned that you might murder me or something with that greeting." I joked.
She didn't say anything and threw her arms around my neck, crying.
"Okay that's fine too, I guess." I said puzzled.
"Casey I'm so sorry I made the mud I got off Bubbles and stomped around the base of the jump to make Whicashay slip. I'm sorry I didn't know that he woulf fall too I just wanted to get back at you for malking fum of Bubbles. I cried so hard on the course and I reallt wanted to hurt you. I'm sorry."
I looked at Ashleigh in awe. I blinked a couple of times and stepped back satring into the younger girls face and right into her eyes. "I'm sorry for making fun of Bubblegum it's a cute name I just wanted to get back at you too." I confessed.
Kaitlyn's vehicle pulled in and I wished I felt well enough to rode in on her lesson.
"Heyy!" I called waving. Kaitlyn looked at me but kept walking. "I'll be right back." I ran into the barn and went to Neons stall. Kaitlyn was inside and her face was soaked in tears. "Kaitlyn what wrong?" I asked concerned and started to let myself into the stall.
"Don't even. Don't come near me." She cried. "I hate you, never talk to me again!" She snapped.
"Kaitlyn."
"Just go away."
"But."
"But what? What would care anyways your to involed with you horse and your new best friend to even know that my brother almost died form a heart attack last night."
"Oh My God Kaitlyn I had know idea you could have called. Is he okay now?"
"Don't even bother with the sympathy act. You hate me and the feelings are mutual. Ashleigh told me about what you say about me and Neon and then when I show up you put on your oh-theres-nothing-wrong-face and try to talk to me?" She yelled her voice raising.
I slammed the stall door shut and yelled "FINE"
I stormed off toward Ashleigh she had no idea what she had done. In the Eventing world three strikes your out, and I knew that Kaitlyn and I were done. And so was Ashleigh!
"I guess you conveinatly left out the part where you told Kaitlyn I was talking about her and that I hated her!" I yelled. "You have gotten far beyond repair this time! I hate you so much! First you call my horse a nag and get me suspened from riding for two days and then you almost could have killed me and then you talk trash about me that I 'said' about Kaitlyn." I cried. I ran toward her and pushed her down as hard as I could. Her white coat staining in the mud puddle she landed in. I kicked water and mud on her until I felt two arms around me holding me back. It was Alex. She pulled me away from the know sobbing Ashleigh. I fought against her grip but she was to strong, from years of stable work. My body finally went limp and I turned myself toward her. Her grasp tightened in comfort and I cried until I couldn't anymore. I fell to the ground on my knees and Alex kneeled down to keeping her firm grasp around my shivering sobbing body rocking back and foreth ever so gentally. My eyes were red and my tear soaked face was cold from the rain that now fell.
"Cas come in the house."
I followed Alex into the house and tried to talk but everytime I went to open my mouth more tear threatened to erupt. I went upstair had a shower got into my fuzzy pj's and curled up in my favoutie spot, the chair and a half. I had a blanket over my knees and held a steaming cup of dark chocolate hot chocolate.


Tell me if it's okay and if you want more????


----------



## CinnamonNeighNeigh (Dec 24, 2011)

wow thats a really good story!!


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

Should I post more?


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

"Hey Kiddo. Can you tell me what happened?" Alex asked soothingly
"Well I saw...Kait...Kaitlyn go into...the...the bar...barn and I went in to see her. She said that I was to involved with...my new best...best friend to even care that her brother had a heart attack. I tired...to...help her...but...but she said that Ashleigh told her everything...I...I said about her. And that she hated me and never to talk to her again." I said sobbing.
"Casey," Alex said looking at me.
"I hate Ashleigh why do she have to be so mean." I cried.
"She's rich."
"Thats no excuse. Lots of people are rich you don't see them ruining friendships and trying to kill horses do you?" I yelled.
"No, honey, but I might know why."
"Why then."
"Her parents were both arrested and she's never had a good life. She lives with people she doesn't even know and I heard they aren't very nice."
"Who are they?" I asked becuase I never had seen them before.
"Nobody knows they don't get involved with anything to do with Ashleigh. 
"Oh, sounds like somebody else I know..." I confessed. "I feel for Ashleigh, I mean I know exactly how she feels." 
'Yea, so cou;d you maybe give her a chance?" Alex asked innocently.
"I donno I mean I know where she's coming from, but I didn' act out like she does when I was with them."
"Well different people react different ways Casey."
"I know, but what about Kaitlyn?" I asked 
"Well, she may come around but she is a hot-cold kinda person so we'll see, I know it hurts hunny." Alex said sounding apollogetic.
"I need to go see Shads.' I said.
And with that said I ran off into the barn. When I reached Shadow's stall she let out a whinny/nicker hello and a smile pread across my face, she knew the right way to make me smile everytime. I clipped her nylon lead rope to her leather halter and walked her from her stall. She wasn't limping at all so I took off the stall wraps, her leg wasn't swollen at all so I clipped a lunge line to her halter and we walked to the indoor arena. I picked a corner at the back where I was out of the way of the other adult riders in the ring. As Shadow moved out around me her bright white polo's flashed. When she looked loose I asked her for a slow trot she swung her head in excitement and let out a Huge buck.
"Shadow!" I scolded, but laughing at the same time.
"You okay?" One of the riders from the ring called, I knew her name was Diane.
"Yea, she just has to find her head!" I called back.
Diane went back to focusing on her Dutch Warmblood, Lelo and I went back to Shadow. She trotted briskly around me and I asked her for a slight canter. She rocked up and down with great ryhthm and her breeding really showed through. As she moved in circles she blew through her nose signally she was warm and ready to really work. She cantered a few more strides before I asked to change directions.
"Trrrrooott..." I said in a high cheery voice.
Shadow went into a trot right away but her transition was well just plain ugly.
"Come on horse, what was that?" I asked her. "Wallkk." I said in a deeper voice this time.
Shadow went down to a walk and this time when I asked her to trot she did and a better transition.
"Thank you that was better Puppet."
After a few rounds at a trot I asked her for a canter. she picked up the wrong lead for a second but quickly switched to the right one. When Shadow was warmed up I brought her back into the barn and clipped crossties to the rings on her halter.
I walked to the tack room and grabbed my well used practice saddle and wiped the dust off it's seat.
"Aww poor saddle I haven't used you in forever." I said and hoped no one heard me talking to my saddle. When I was sure no one was around I wrapped my saddle into a hug.
I grabbed my bridle and settled the saddle on Shadow's broad back. When I finshed tacking her I walked her back into the arena. I tightened her girth and pushed myself onto her back. She tensed as soon as I settled in the saddle. I moved toward the rail as happy as could be to be sitting on my horses back once more. I knew I should have went to Alex first but she would have said something about my head or that I shouldn't ride Shadow yet, but I knew she was ready. We shared that bond, almost like we knew each others thoughts. I could just feel that she was ready.
"Trrott." I called.
Shadow threw her head down and launched her back end into the air landing and then her front feet rose off the sandy floor she repeated this process until I was flung out of the saddle, oblivious to everything. I hit the arena wall and sank to the ground. I sat up shakily, I was okay but the three other adult riders had dismounted and rushed over to me.


----------



## MollyDanielle (May 4, 2012)

More,more,more!!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyDanielle (May 4, 2012)

Is this a real story?? You should publish this and more!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

noooooooo i hate cliffhangers you have to finish. its so good


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol my goodness, what drama and the main character keeps falling off!!!! 

Good story, but wow you can tell the main character is young.


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't worry there is more coming I just have to be on the right computer  But there's probably about 30 pages more waiting!


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay heres more!!!

"Oh my god Casey, you good?" One of them asked.
"Yea." I answered shocked that she exploded like that. "I donno where that came from she's never done that." 
"Yea Shads doesn't usually act up at all." Diane said puzzled. "Piper went to get Alex for you."
"NO! She'll just make it a big deal I don't want her to know anything about..." I trailed off mid scentece as Piper and Alex walked in. "Shoot." I whispered to myself knowing the trouble I was about to get in.
Alex walked over looking suprisingly calm. "Let's see what we can do with this horse!" She said cheerfully.
I stood up causiously, "Okay..." I said puzzled.
"Oh Casey I'm so happy for you!" She exclaimed.
I stood back with a broad smile on my face and walked over to my waiting horse. She nudged my arm and I remounted her. She walked along the rail for a couple strides before I felt her back tense. I squeezed my knees on her sides to grip incase she blew up again. I asked her for a slow trot and the same thing she tensed. Shadow trotted smoothly for a few more strides before Alex called.
"Push her forward!"
At that same moment Shadow exploded again cow hopping until I couldn't stay in the saddle any longer. I flew through the air and landed with a slight 'thud'. I stood up quickly, again unharmed. Alex strode over with a look of worry on her face.
"I'm fine." I exclaimed.
"Casey I don't think you should get back on she's probably sore somewhere."
"Alex she's fine." I said. "I know my horse better than any one else."
"Casey..."
"Alex she's Fine." I reassuered her.
I walked over to Shadow and remounted her again. As soon as I sat down she let out another huge cow hop. This time I stayed seated secuerly in my saddle. I relaxed, big mistake. Shadow erupted like a volcano and once again I was sent flying through the air. This time I was mad.
"Shadow what are you doing horse?" I said my voice raised.
I stormed towards her, grabbed her reins and mounted her like she had no choice whether or not she wanted to behave or not. I turned her head to her side and she relaxed. I asked her to walk, but she didn't move. I nudged her sides but the time a little harder. Still not moving. I kicked a little bit and she swished her tail. I knew where this was going... She still didn't walk so I kicked her harder this time and she bucked straight into the air. Being prepared I sat easily and kicked her forward. She squealed but walked forward.
"Watch her Casey I don't want you getting hurt." Alex called.
Shadow walked around the rail almost relaxed. She was obidient and responsive so I asked for a trot she obeyed right away like her old Shadow self. Her strides legthened and I smiled at her movements and that she was finally Shadow Shadow. I changed directions and when she was loose on both sides I asked her for a canter. Not expecting it Shadow bolted sideways and started bucking again. I flung over head head in slow motion and flipped around in the air and landed on my feet.
"Ha! Now thats how you fall! Dude! I'm awesome!" I lauged through disapointment. "I guess it's just gonna take some time with her and retuning her manners." I chuckled.
Alex walked over and brushed some sand off my shoulder. "You good Cas?" She asked. 
"Oh Yea." I said blowing it off and walking over to Shadow.
I grabbed her rein and lifted my self off the ground and into the saddle. It was buisness time now. No. More. Crap. We trotted around the rail and I leaned far back in saddle and asked for a canter. This time all Shadow did was a small half hearted hop of the ground and she cantered smoothly forward. I slowed her to a walk and dimounted by choice. I loosened of my girth and lead Shadow from the ring hoping this was just a one time thing with Shadow.
I lead a sorry Shadow back to her stall and untacked her in there because Ashleigh and Kaitlyn both just happened to be there. When I was bringing my saddle back to the tack room to grab Whicishay's tack to give him a light workout I ran into Kaitlyn.
"Kaitlyn..." I started, but stopped when Kaitlyn looked at me, her green eye's darkening with anger. "You believe her over me, I thought I was your best friend?" I half yelled.
Kaitlyn glared at me and stormed out of the tack room. Thats when i realised that i had pooped my pants and it smelted terrible! No wonder my horse bucks me off all the time, Its because i smell like poopy. Kaitlyn came back in the room just as i was trying to wipe my bum. She gave me a disgusted face and ran out of the room. I went to go walk into the feed room, while i was walking i also peed my pants! JEZ!!! I'm a stinky person!  Maybe i should use the outhouse... Just as we were leaving the barn, i looked outside and there was Kaitlyn flexing her double chin... God shes attractive... Mmmm...(Yours Truly Desiree Kailtlyn Revet)
I was left standing there with Whicashay's tack in hand. I stormed out in almost tears and rushed to Whicishay's stall. I brought the stally into crossties and groomed him with caution. When I was done I lead all seventeen hands of him into the indoor arena. Diane was still in there and Lelo's coat was darkened with sweat. I mounted Whicishay and he danced spookily, and Diane exited the arena with a very tired Lelo. A tree limb slapped against the window and Whicishay skittered sideways. I was left standing out to the side of him, barley hanging on. After I settled myself back into the saddle I realized that my saddle was lopsided from my weight being to much on one side. I grumbled under my breath angerly. This was not turning out to be a very good day. I dismounted and redid the saddle. After I was remounted and comforatable I noticed that my sturrips were suddenly to long, I dismounted to fix then and it was one of those times when all my emotions came together and I started balling all because my sturrips were to long. Another rider walked into the arena just as Whicishay grabbed my sleeve and my arm along with it and chomped down, hard. 
"Stupid Horse!" I yelled through my tears.
"Casey? You alright?" Sophie called to me.
"NO!" I sobbed back.
"Okay well I heard that you rode your mare today isn't that a good thing?" She soothed as she reached me and put her reasuring hand on my shaking shoulder.
"No, that went all wrong too and then my best...well ex-best friend...." I paused to make a dramatic growel type resembling noise. "I hate this I just want everything to stop." I wailed throwing my hands above my head. A very childish thing to do but, hey I was having a breakdown.
"Casey why don't we go put Whicishay back in his stall for now and we can go somewhere quiet and talk." Sophie being a cop, was calm and cool and kind hearted. She always wanted to help. I know I could trust her with things.
"Okay." I sniffed. 
I looked down at my arm and was surprised to see bright red blood seeping through my shirt. I covered it with my hand so Sophie wouldn't see and worry, I had enough with hospitals for a while.
Sophie and I found a quiet spot behind the feed room in a vacant stall with a few haybales in it to sit on.
"Whats eating you Casey, you've obviously got something an your mind." Sophie inquiered.
"I just lost my best frined and Ashleigh's mean to me and she's the reason I lost my friendship I miss my parents, my horse doesn't want me riding her, Whicishay hates me and so does everyone else. I want to go back to school but I'm scared of people and I hate everything."


----------



## Meganu657 (Jan 6, 2013)

very good story you should finish


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Shadow Puppet said:


> Kaitlyn glared at me and stormed out of the tack room. Thats when i realised that i had pooped my pants and it smelted terrible! No wonder my horse bucks me off all the time, Its because i smell like poopy. Kaitlyn came back in the room just as i was trying to wipe my bum. She gave me a disgusted face and ran out of the room. I went to go walk into the feed room, while i was walking i also peed my pants! JEZ!!! I'm a stinky person!  Maybe i should use the outhouse... Just as we were leaving the barn, i looked outside and there was Kaitlyn flexing her double chin... God shes attractive... Mmmm...(Yours Truly Desiree Kailtlyn Revet)


...what? Lol.


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

> ...what? Lol.


That was my friend she was on my laptop and I left this story open and she has an odd obsession with poop so that is my explanation! I didn't write that


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha, okay.


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm sorry for those who want more, but I really hate this story, I wrote it a long time ago, but now I find it kiddish and immature. I really do not like it anymore! And if I could delete this forever to never be read again I probably would  Sorry if you like it but I can't bring myself to write any more when I am writting many others that I actually like much more!


----------

